# I need some @1/60 scale decal markings.



## StuartA (Dec 9, 2022)

Hi,
I’m looking for some kind gent who has the kit to produce custom decals. I need some @1/60 scale.
They are for a series of 3D printed models of tailless German ww2 proposed aircraft,most of which never made it off the drawing board.(Luft46 is the main source.
Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Builder 2010 (Dec 12, 2022)

Need more to go on… Artwork, 1:1 dimensions, etc.


----------



## StuartA (Dec 12, 2022)

Builder 2010 said:


> Need more to go on… Artwork, 1:1 dimensions, etc.


Thanks for replying.I may have found a source locally(I’m in the UK) I’ll get back to you with more info if this falls through 
thanks again,Stuart


----------

